# Office Bands And Rubber Bands



## 3danman

I've seen a little talk about office bands or rubber bands... What's the difference? I'm a newbie-- just getting used to the site.

Thanks--

3DM


----------



## AZshooter

If you do a little research here you`ll find a load of info on use of chained and braided bands ...and these are rubber/office bands...it is important that the band have a high rubber content for best use...Cosco offers the best price, if you are a member...but Amazon can offer some good prices with free shipping on a $25 purchase ( qualified order)...you will find members here that reject the use of rubber bands, but that shouldn`t stop you from trying them...ther are many advantages to using ordinary rubber bands, chained or braided...


----------



## pop shot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nPbQVJez1o&list=WL1F1E34C4215D4F91&index=37&feature=plpp_video

this 2 part how to is excellent. office bands are great. i love em.


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nPbQVJez1o&list=WL1F1E34C4215D4F91&index=37&feature=plpp_video
> 
> this 2 part how to is excellent. office bands are great. i love em.


what size do you use PS? i have so many ss i need to try everything


----------



## 3danman

Thanks alot guys_!

3DM


----------



## Charles

I prefer braids to chains. Here is a how-to video.






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert

i'm headed to costco, which size Charles?


----------



## Charles

I use #64 ... That seems to work very well, and is a very commonly available size. You will find that #32 or #33 are the same length as #64, but only half as wide.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jakerock

Dont forget 107's! There's good a YouTube video from naturalfork...


----------



## pop shot

I love 107's!


----------



## newconvert

ok i'll keep na eye out for them thanks


----------



## Charles

I agree about the #107s. I shoot them quite a lot. A pair of full length #107s is great for 3/4 butterfly.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

